
Salesforce CEO reminds employees of workplace drinking ban: 'Alcohol is a drug' - anythingnonidin
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/01/salesforce-ceo-marc-benioff-reminds-employees-of-no-drinking-policy-alcohol-is-a-drug.html
======
surak
It's a bit boring movement.. work, work, no fun

